# Middle names to go with Emily



## jvdb

We have found out were are having a girl and are both very happy with the name Emily, however I am having trouble picking out a middle name. My inlaws have suggested Emily Paige which I loved at first and then I like some days and have second thoughts on other days. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love the name Emily, it's on of my favourites! Paige goes well with it. Others are:

Louise
Elizabeth 
Rose 
May
Kate


----------



## Chelle26

I love Emily rose or if you can't pick you could use Emily but spell it Emma-le x


----------



## pinkribbon

Emily Elizabeth?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Emily Rose
Emily May
Emily Jane
Emily Pearl
Emily Lou
Emily Jade
Emily Kate


----------



## Mummy2B21

Emily Paige goes great!
or 
Emily Sofia x


----------



## Janers

Emily Jane would be my suggestion, I love that name, but i may be biased, since my name is Emily Jane :)


----------



## Sapphire83

Emily...

Faith
Kaye
Renee 
Dawn


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emily...

Rose
Faith
Grace
Louise
Skye
Jane
Jade
Kate
Joy
Elizabeth
Caitlin


----------



## Helsie

I love Emily Rose but I think Emily Paige is nice too.

My sister is Emily Victoria if that helps :)


----------



## LunaRose

Emily Paige sounds so sweet!

Other suggestions ..

Emily Olivia
Emily Scarlett
Emily Violet
Emily Sienna
Emily Anabelle
Emily Alice

As pretty as Emily Rose sounds, I would avoid it like the plague after the film 'The Exorcism of Emily Rose'!


----------



## embo216

My name is Emily and my middle name is Jane, I can't say I like it though. I like my 1st name but find my 2nd a little dull :shrug:


----------



## Becksies

I have a niece named Emily Marie :)


----------



## jvdb

Thank you all for suggestions. I do like Emily Sophia, also now thought of Emily Isabella. I will run some by hubby:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think a one syllable name would sound best (IMO) x


----------



## Noo

Hmm I always think first names with 3 syllables need a 1 syllable middle name. So Emily

Jane
Rose
Pearl
Paige 

all sound lovely :)


----------



## embo216

Ive always really like May as a middle name so that might work too :)


----------



## sowanted

Janers said:


> Emily Jane would be my suggestion, I love that name, but i may be biased, since my name is Emily Jane :)

Emily Jane's a great name!


----------



## john85

I love emily rose


----------



## zilla

my name is Emelye (alt spelling) & my middle name is Lisa but only because that's after my Mum. 
I really like Mae.


----------



## LittleLady04

My dd1 is called Emily Jean, we named her after my great Nan and she was called Emily Jane.


----------

